# Crates for car



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

We just bought a brand-new vehicle Nissan Pathfinder. We wanna put two crates in the back side by side so the dogs are safe in the car... We bought an xlarge and a large crate and they are not fitting...







Does anyone have this truck and has fitted two crates in the back? Cody is oversized, he is tall and long, so he needs the xlarge crate for sure.. our little girl (who we don't have yet), will be a lot smaller...
Do you know of any place selling narrower crates for tight spaces like cars/trucks?
thanks for your tips..


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

Hi Paivi,

First congrats on the new vehicle. I knew someone who had one of these cars and he could not fit 2 crates side by side. He put one facing the back and one facing the side. You may have to put the middle seat down or take it out.


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks Denise! That sucks... I was hoping I could somehow fit them. We just got the crates from the humane society, so at least we did not spend a fortune on them, and it is always good to have extra crates I guess... but I am still somehow hopeful of fitting two crates there...







WE had them the way you described and it was fine like that..


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Someone here had a picture of their crates in their vehicle and they built a small platform for one to sit on so the widest part of the two crates were not at the same height. Would that make the 2 crates work for you?
(GSDBESTK9 Perhaps?)


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Barb E.Someone here had a picture of their crates in their vehicle and they built a small platform for one to sit on so the widest part of the two crates were not at the same height. Would that make the 2 crates work for you?
> (GSDBESTK9 Perhaps?)


Don't think that setup would fit anything smaller then a Chevy Tahoe which I think is bigger then the Pathfinder. I have a Xterra that I have two narrower crates in that fits perfectly. Only thing is that you can not fit a large GSD in those crates.
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.js...family&keepsr=1


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

Just thought of this. I know the plastic crates have the outside edge to them. Maybe if you try over lapping the two edges so they are on top of each other instead of next to each other it might give you a few more inches.You might have to put something under the higher crate to even it out. I know Chris did this with her two crates. Just a thought


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Barb E.Someone here had a picture of their crates in their vehicle and they built a small platform for one to sit on so the widest part of the two crates were not at the same height. Would that make the 2 crates work for you?
> (GSDBESTK9 Perhaps?)


I think the ones GSDBESTK9 has now came from here:

http://www.wt-metall.com/product_index.htm

Look at the auto boxes


----------



## NCSFK9 (Oct 9, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: luvsablesJust thought of this. I know the plastic crates have the outside edge to them. Maybe if you try over lapping the two edges so they are on top of each other instead of next to each other it might give you a few more inches.You might have to put something under the higher crate to even it out. I know Chris did this with her two crates. Just a thought


That's what I did in the back of my Tahoe. I had two 500's in the back of my truck:









What is the width of the cargo space in your truck? There is 50 inches (inside) from one side to the other in my truck, and the two 500 crates fit snugly. If the cargo space in your truck is smaller, give us the measurement and we may be able to help you find something that fits.









Congrats on the new ride! Be sure to post pics!


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

Kyla, is that with or without the second row of seating down? Would the crates fit with the second row up?


----------



## big_dog7777 (Apr 6, 2004)

Do you mean the third or rear bench that folds? That third row is up in that picture. I have a suburban and could only fit one crate sideways with the third row up. A tahoe cannot fit a large sized crate at all with the last row up. I think with a pathfinder you would either need to get a bit creative with crate placement (one sideways coming out the side door and one facing rear maybe) if you want two regular crates to work. They are pricey, but one of those metal two crate rigs would work as well. I'm sure you have SO much disposable income laying around after buying the truck... to transport the dogs! There's so much that we can spend money on when it comes to our dogs isn't there?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I can fit two 400s in the back of my little Sante Fe, if I use a platform like the one pictured to raise one crate up so the lips of the crate overlap. In my old Explorer I could fit 2 500 size crates side by side, by using a platform that raised both crates up about 6 inches so they were over the wheelwells.


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

oh my gosh, you guys are wonderful!! Thanks for all the tips. Denise, I did try the overlapping and raising, I have seen what Chris did and I wish they would fit like that, but they won't... The inside dimension is 44 inches... and the one crate is 25 inches wide and the other is 23".. so just a few inches too much...
I will have to read through these again and see what you suggested. My DH found a couple of crates that are only 21" or 23" and those two would fit side by side...BUT would Cody fit into one... we tried dividing his crate at home last night to see if he can turn around in 21" width and he was able to, not easy though..


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Yeah John, that is exactly right. We were looking at the crates online but we cannot afford to pay $400 in two crates after buying the truck... I am still budgeting and figuring out ways to save money...


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Kyla, what size are your crates?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Yep, I used to have two 500s in my Suburban, I just built a "table" just like Kyla has it:








Then I ordered these which I love, you can measure your truck and have them made to fit your truck:


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

You can also get Midwest Side by side wire crates. Comes in Model 608ss and 606ss 

608's are 42" L x 21" W x 30" H.
606's are 36"L x 21"W x 26 H"

you can find them on the internet pretty easily.


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Angela, are there any that are slightly bigger in width? Cody won't fit into that..


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

John, there's the driver's area and then 2 rows, right? I know the last row would have to be taken out (which I planned on anyways, I don't really have a need for two extra rows of passenger seating) but is the row immediately behind the driver's area put down as well in the Tahoe for two 500 crates? That's what I mean.


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

Paivi, a friend showed me some wire crates that were made with an SUV's sloping rear in mind so that you can squeeze all the extra space out of the cargo area. Perhaps that would help. I am trying to find that link but I'm not having much luck. I'm about to just break down and send her a message! Hopefully she'll get back to me soon and I'll let you know.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

You should be able to have two 500s in a Tahoe without having to put the 2nd row (immediately behind the front seats) down. The box that I have is designed for the Tahoe with the 2nd row up and this box is slightly longer than the 500s, so yeah, I don't see why they wouldn't fit.


----------



## big_dog7777 (Apr 6, 2004)

Nope, there's room for two crates behind the rear bucket seats in a Tahoe giving you the ability to transport two crated dogs and four adults comfortably. LOTS of room in a suburban. I'm of the opinion that if I'm going to suck it up and get a tahoe and deal with the gas mileage and so forth I might as well get the Suburban and get the extra room. With the suburban if I get creative I can fit two crated dogs and 5-6 people (2-3 being children) by folding one of the bucket seats down and putting one crate by the side door and one all the way in back sideways.


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

Excellent. Now I just need $40,000.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: ZeusGSD I'm of the opinion that if I'm going to suck it up and get a tahoe and deal with the gas mileage and so forth I might as well get the Suburban and get the extra room.










That's exactly why I ended up getting my Suburban and not the Tahoe and I don't regret it one bit!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

And in my pick-up, if I needed to, I could haul 5 dogs and 5 people.









How many crates will fit in the Suburban if only hauling 2 people? Just wish it came with the Diesel engine.


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Jesusica,
thanks for the info. Yeah let me know if you can think of the crate or if you friend tells you


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: lhczthAnd in my pick-up, if I needed to, I could haul 5 dogs and 5 people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you want all dogs crated and in big crates (meaning 500s) then 4


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

OK, that isn't bad. Now they just need to offer it with the different engine (the Cummins would be nice. <G>)


----------



## NCSFK9 (Oct 9, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: jesusicaKyla, is that with or without the second row of seating down? Would the crates fit with the second row up?


Yes, they fit perfectly with the second seats up! They don't move either side to side or front to back, which I love!







Comes in handy if you have to hit the brakes, all your stuff (including your crate) doesn't go flying! LOL!

We had a suburban a few years ago and it was just a bit too big for my liking as far as parking & garagability. It's not terribly longer - Tahoe at 196.9 inches and the Suburban being 219.5, which is a difference of 22.6 inches.

I went with the Tahoe simply because my mother bought a new one and I bought her old one, which was a creampuff with low miles and never saw salt in the winter. Plus, instead of spending the money on a longer vehicle, I wanted to spend the money on the top of the line package - the Z71. The Z71 is the off road package and it's LOADED! Gotta love them heated seats in the winter & everything else it comes with!







If I still had it to do over again, I'd still go with my Tahoe.


----------



## NCSFK9 (Oct 9, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: SuperpupKyla, what size are your crates?


Both 500's.


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

Suburban won't fit in the garage and I already shudder at the thought of 35-40k on a vehicle (I want 4wd, luckily we get x plan thanks to my DH's work which makes it more cost efficient to just buy new). I just don't really see us _needing_ the Suburban. But on the bright side, the Tahoe actually gets better gas milage than my current truck!









Paivi, yay here's the link! http://www.kennelvet.com/advanced_search_result.html?keyword=slant+crate&search_in_description=1

I hope it helps!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

And no the Midwest side by sides only come in 1 width. I can put my 85lb male Hardy into it and he turns and lays down.


----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: lhczthOK, that isn't bad. Now they just need to offer it with the different engine (the Cummins would be nice. <G>)


They do offer a diesel engine, one of my club members has one!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Actually, I think they used to offer it, but no longer do. Hopefully they will again in the future.
However, the new 2008 Tahoes and Suburbans get really good gas. The Suburban gets 20 miles per gallon and the Tahoe probably the same or more.


----------



## big_dog7777 (Apr 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: jesusicaSuburban won't fit in the garage and I already shudder at the thought of 35-40k on a vehicle (I want 4wd, luckily we get x plan thanks to my DH's work which makes it more cost efficient to just buy new). I just don't really see us _needing_ the Suburban.


Fitting the Suburban into a garage is interesting. Mine fits, but I cannot open my back door (It's not the split door) without opening up my garage. This adds a whole new degree of difficulty when loading two fired up dogs that know they are about to go get a bite. They scared the living daylights out of a woman (she had to be walking VERY FAST because she came around my corner and was on us in no time) walking her dog about a month ago. They started after them and I was able to recall them immediately but she ran off before I could even apologize. Needless to say I now load them one at a time by the collar. 

I bought my '03 Z71 Suburban used for about $17K. I don't buy any new cars.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: ZeusGSD
> 
> I bought my '03 Z71 Suburban used for about $17K. I don't buy any new cars.


That is the way to go!! Mine is a '03 as well and only had 39K miles on it, fully loaded, I even have TV/DVD.







Paid half the price I would have paid if new.
















You need to post pictures of your Sub John. Maybe we should all post pics of our awesome Subs/Tahoes. Have a Tahoe/Suburban "addicts/lovers" picture thread


----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

I bought an '02 from CarMax for $13K! Mine is dark green with a grey interior.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Mine is Blue with dark grey leather interior


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

I am open to used (would prefer it actually) but I do want the new body style which limits me to an '07.







I've priced them and with the x plan plus 0% interest (we will wait until they run this before buying), we would save roughly 1-2k by buying used. 1-2k for 20k miles (or more). So we'll just buy new. Of course we'll reevaluate when it actually comes time to buying because by then the '09s should be out to make the '07s even cheaper!


----------



## Cashs Cowgirl (Jan 12, 2008)

I too love my Suburban..we finished paying it mid last year (early too, LOL) and man can I load that thing up. I don't care about the gas anymore. It's too darn handy to have around with big dogs, our kids with friends here all the time, and friends of mine always going places with me!

But I like the older body style. Mine looks just like the one above, but dark green and split cargo doors since I am too short to reach up for that raised up cargo door.


----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: Cashs CowgirlI too love my Suburban..we finished paying it mid last year (early too, LOL)
> 
> But I like the older body style. Mine looks just like the one above, but dark green and split cargo doors since I am too short to reach up for that raised up cargo door.


Same with mine! I like the cargo doors, but miss the ability to just open the window!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I love the older body style too, just as much as the new one. I wanted cargo doors but could not find one with everything I wanted (specially low mileage) and for the price I wanted.


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks for the link... that looks like something I could get for my big boy.. the little girl should fit into the 21" one...
My DH will not buy any American vehicles, so therefore we HAD to get a Nissan or any other NON-american vehicle... we already have an Infinity G20t and Acura Legend...


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Angela... what would you say stuffing a 100 lb male GSD into a 23"width, 36" lenght crate??







Would that be way too small??


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I just saw these tonight, I have never seen one like this.















http://www.elitek9.com/Crates/index.htm#fold

LOL, maybe this summer I can afford two of them.


----------



## big_dog7777 (Apr 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Superpup
> My DH will not buy any American vehicles, so therefore we HAD to get a Nissan or any other NON-american vehicle... we already have an Infinity G20t and Acura Legend...


I can understand avoiding American made CARS, but trucks and SUV's we actually know how to make well! Besides, all the foreign SUV's are so small in the front seats and I'm a big guy.


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: SuperpupAngela... what would you say stuffing a 100 lb male GSD into a 23"width, 36" lenght crate??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Paivi, I have a 36" inch Life Stages crate in my car for Molly. Next time we are at the club maybe you can take a look at it. Molly can lay in it and turn in it comfortably but she has to duck her head when she is sitting or standing. I have a feeling it may be too small for Cody. You can check it out if you'd like


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Nicky, that would be awesome!!! I have to measure the inside of the Pathfinder again.. I forgot how long it is. I have a feeling that he could fit into 23" widht, he is not a bulky dog (yet I guess), and we tried him in a 21" width space, and it was just a little too narrow for him. He was able to walk in and turn, but it was hard. I cannot remember what lenght his crate is at home, it is huge though... it is probably 42" in lenght if not more..
I am not as worried about Brandie, she will be pocket size


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

I can even bring the crate out and into the building if you want to try and have Cody go inside of it. I think the exact measurements for the one I have in the car is 36 L x 24 W x 27 H. Molly has a 48" crate at home and that one is huge for her. It is like a small apartment


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

That sounds good Nicky!!! If you don't mind, I can try to have him jump into the crate in your truck too... this way I could see how silly he looks like in there. the crate we are looking at is the exact same size, but one inch shorter in width... I hope it would be ok for him.. I know he is bigger than Molly, but he doesn't really have to be walking around in the crate, as long as he can be somewhat comfortable laying down... is there enough room for Molly to lay down comfortably?


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

Molly can lay down comfortably with no problem in the crate we have in the car. You can definitely have Cody get into the crate in the car to see how he looks. Just remember your new car is much bigger than mine so he may look extra big in my car


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: ZeusGSD
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Superpup
> ...


No joking!! Suburbans are made to last! You can burn them to the grown! I would never buy an american sendan either, in fact my Suburban is the very first American "car" I've ever had, before it was all Hondas. But I would buy a Suburban again any day.


----------



## SimplySleepie (Apr 28, 2005)

Boy do I wish I could fit a 42" crate into the back of a mustang....it would make it so much easier *sigh* LOL


Kris


----------



## LUV_GSDs (Oct 22, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: GSDBESTK9......
> 
> No joking!! Suburbans are made to last! You can burn them to the grown! I would never buy an american sendan either, in fact my Suburban is the very first American "car" I've ever had, before it was all Hondas. But I would buy a Suburban again any day.


this is to funny as just yesterday I said there must have been a reason I kept my 15 year old Suburban then it came to me you can fit a few big dog crates in the back


----------



## LUV_GSDs (Oct 22, 2006)

I do know a 42" crate with the two doors can fit in the back of a Honda Pilot but you have to assemble the crate inside the vehicle. I still love my old Suburban but with the parking spaces smaller than they were years ago and the gas mileage I mostly drive my Pilot. Oh yeah for the Pilot you need the two door crate to get the dog out


----------

